# Sessions Confirmed AG



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

52-47. It took way to damn long. I wonder how fast that he will get to work cracking down on the fascist left?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hillary is freaking out right now


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Hillary is freaking out right now


ain't alone - supposedly Fast & Furious came up at the GOP meeting last week - promises were made to the one brother of the dead border agent - Trump confirmed that Sessions has a wide open door to go after what he sees as priority DOJ biz ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Red Lion, . . . you made my day............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Get-r-done.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey, that ain't fair! I'll bet he has contributed money to the Republican Party! He shouldn't be allowed to serve.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And all his other nominations will be approved, too. The Dims are just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now it is time to undo the crimes of Holder and Lynch . By the way CA taxpayer now paying Hold $25,000 dollars for 40 minutes work and he did nothing. How's that for pay to play.
Holder famous Gun runner.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sessions will be very busy for a long time to come. I would be great if he can publicly not say much about Hillary. Then quietly behind the sense start steps that would tip Hillary it was coming. Start talking to her crew . just enough to make Hillary nervous . Maybe call Bill in for a short meeting on the runway to talk about family. Then what Hillary get real worried. Hillary needs to go to jail. It will take a lot of resources to do that with the money she has stolen from Charity she can put up a fight. 
Session should invite Holder over for coffee then act like it was no big deal say nothing , make that band of criminals real nervous.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Sessions will be very busy for a long time to come. I would be great if he can publicly not say much about Hillary. Then quietly behind the sense start steps that would tip Hillary it was coming. Start talking to her crew . just enough to make Hillary nervous . Maybe call Bill in for a short meeting on the runway to talk about family. Then what Hillary get real worried. Hillary needs to go to jail. It will take a lot of resources to do that with the money she has stolen from Charity she can put up a fight.
> Session should invite Holder over for coffee then act like it was no big deal say nothing , make that band of criminals real nervous.


There is plenty of evidence to convict the beast on violating federal law related to her emails/private server and the Clinton Foundation "pay to play" scam. I am pretty certain that the beast has friendly moles in every fed dept and would get a heads up on any investigation coming. She and Bill both deserve prison.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

They will not go after her until they need a big diversion to undo another progressive program without being noticed. 

Thats all she is good for.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dubyagee said:


> They will not go after her until they need a big diversion to undo another progressive program without being noticed.
> 
> Thats all she is good for.


You might be onto something.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do not doubt that Sessions will have big time power to steer our nation back toward rule of law.



> 5 big issues where Sessions may have an immediate impact


5 big issues where Jeff Sessions can have immediate impact as attorney general


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> And all his other nominations will be approved, too. The Dims are just delaying the inevitable.


That's really all they have to do....raise some hell.

They know they really don't matter at this political point in time so they are doing the only thing they can and know how to do....obstruct.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you can say what you want about the guy .... but as AGA he WON'T be representing the US gooberment for azz kizzing some publicity T-shirt hawking mother of a black street thug - that tried to kill a Ferguson PD officer ... that's outrageous


----------

